# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Посредственность.

## Irina

*Посредственность в жизни людей распространилась и проникла настолько глубоко, что тем, кого называют гениями, нужно приложить всего лишь немного больше усилий.*

Посредственность – это как территория нашей жизни, с севера ограниченная компромиссом, с юга – нерешительностью, с востока – мыслями о прошлом, а с запада – отсутствием цели. Она имеет серый цвет и поет гимн нормам.

Посредственность – это состояние, когда индивидуум живет ниже своего известного, истинного потенциала. Это принятие норм и выполнение лишь того, что достаточно.

И, тем не менее, почему же столько людей удовлетворяются посредственностью?

----------

